# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  A Passion for Indian Arms

## Jens Nordlunde

The book mentioned above is for sale at Books of Asia John Randall.

366 page with more than 500 illustrations, 210x297 mm.

The catalogue presents a private collection, collected over fifty years. Only few of the weapons have been exhibited at The David Collection, Copenhagen in 1982.

Three articles How Old is the Katar?, Saadat Khan Bahadur, the first Nawab of Oudh and Royal Katars of Bundi. Then follows dagegrs, katars, swords and Miscellaneous, all with many detail pictures.

----------

